# waterproof reels



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi guys . I see some of you would like to know about a reel that is waterproof and that wont cost big $$$ . Well this is one , great for yak fishing and surf. Neptune N7500, 5 bearings , ratio 4.2 to 1 , weight 24.7 oz . line capacity 2o lb at 235 m . brass drive gear with hardened brass pinion, die cast aluminun reel seat and crank handle . Waterproof multi- disc felt/ stainless drag. waterproof, completely protected aginst saltwater. If you dont know what all that means , well you can use it under water. ask you tackle shop to show you one . Cost around $250 
hope that helps milan.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

heya milan, thanks mate. do they make smaller, much smaller ones the same?


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

HI Mick only one size


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Tony,

thanks mate. I found these at Cabelas here 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

Not waterproof but I have two and they are superb little reels. check em out. US39 bucks gotta be happy with that.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Found this on one of the sites. Never heard of them but look pretty sturdy.

http://www.anglers-outlet.com/fishing_p ... _reels.htm

Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

simond11 said:


> Hi all
> Found this on one of the sites. Never heard of them but look pretty sturdy.
> 
> http://www.anglers-outlet.com/fishing_p ... _reels.htm
> ...


They are nice reels but they are 'heavy' there is a Cabo 20 coming soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

I had a look around for some more info on the Nautil which is out of production although still available. I found this review on the reel, which seems thorough. http://www.stripersurf.com/tackle101_N1.html


----------

